# Thanks 579 Leadership team.



## Yetive (Dec 23, 2021)

I wonder if any of them are TBR members!


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Dec 23, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Dec 23, 2021)

Hopefully they will put as much effort into loading the trucks safely as they have this video.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 23, 2021)

Yetive said:


> I wonder if any of them are TBR members!



I've not been enjoying this Christmas season much - this brought me to tears.


----------



## WHS (Dec 24, 2021)

This is giving me The Office vibes


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Dec 24, 2021)

Planosss enraged said:


> I didn’t want to say it, but this is some bs


The video says its from the leadership team.  Imagine if you were unloading the truck in a store and your SD and ETLs were running around acting like idiots filming a video like this.  I'd walk out.


----------



## RWTM (Dec 24, 2021)

I’m 579 fam


----------



## Yetive (Dec 24, 2021)

Kostin said:


> I’m 579 fam


And what do you think?


----------



## RWTM (Dec 24, 2021)

Yetive said:


> And what do you think?


I mean I taped most of it. I think it’ll prolly go viral. 579 for life


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 24, 2021)

Kostin said:


> I mean I taped most of it. I think it’ll prolly go viral. 579 for life


Fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Dec 27, 2021)

A lot of speculation going on here.

I'm a pretty cynical bastard but it might be easier to just assume this was a lighthearted way to inject some fun into Christmas insanity instead of twisting it into something about how they don't load trucks into perfect Lego cubes.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Dec 27, 2021)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> A lot of speculation going on here.
> 
> I'm a pretty cynical bastard but it might be easier to just assume this was a lighthearted way to inject some fun into Christmas insanity instead of twisting it into something about how they don't load trucks into perfect Lego cubes.


I don't expect perfect Lego cubes, but I'm sure most people on this board probably have a story about someone almost dying on a truck or merchandise being completely destroyed due to unsafe loading. 

I agree it had good intentions but it seems like a lot of people were involved in making it and some parts dont seem like they were a quick shot.  If they could have been observing or coaching a team member for 1 minute instead of filming this video, it was a waste of time


----------



## RWTM (Dec 27, 2021)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> A lot of speculation going on here.
> 
> I'm a pretty cynical bastard but it might be easier to just assume this was a lighthearted way to inject some fun into Christmas insanity instead of twisting it into something about how they don't load trucks into perfect Lego cubes.


False walls only fam


----------



## RWTM (Dec 29, 2021)

Wait till you see our New Years video.


----------



## Hal (Dec 30, 2021)

Hate to be the critic but since you've claimed 579 as your home. @Kostin 

But if this is what your leadership team is doing during fall season it explains SOO much about all the questions you've posted.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Dec 30, 2021)

Kostin said:


> Wait till you see our New Years video.


I hope you are kidding.


----------



## jenna (Dec 30, 2021)

IhateOPmodel said:


> I don't expect perfect Lego cubes, but I'm sure most people on this board probably have a story about someone almost dying on a truck or merchandise being completely destroyed due to unsafe loading.
> 
> I agree it had good intentions but it seems like a lot of people were involved in making it and some parts dont seem like they were a quick shot.  *If they could have been observing or coaching a team member for 1 minute instead of filming this video, it was a waste of time*



You must be new here....


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Dec 30, 2021)

jenna said:


> You must be new here....


Well I'm not and I realize ETLs etc waste a lot of time but I've never seen or heard of anything like making a holiday video.


----------



## jenna (Dec 30, 2021)

/sarcasm

see also: Starbucks.


----------



## SuperTarget (Jan 1, 2022)

I’m at a store served by 579! What a great video


----------



## ManMythMachine (Jan 4, 2022)

Kostin said:


> I mean I taped most of it. I think it’ll prolly go viral. 579 for life


It's a very heartwarming video!  By the way, HR is asking for you up front with some questions about security policy and they want you to bring your lunch box along.  No good deed goes unpunished! Be sure to mention this as a completed project in a future interview as you'll be leaving to pursue other opportunities!


----------



## ManMythMachine (Jan 4, 2022)

Hal said:


> Hate to be the critic but since you've claimed 579 as your home. @Kostin
> 
> But if this is what your leadership team is doing during fall season it explains SOO much about all the questions you've posted.


I think what Hal is trying to say is:  You have a very positive energy Kostin and you need to direct it towards matters more in line with compliance and expectations.

The best way of being rough is to smooth it over first which is why I started with a compliment FTW.


----------



## NKG (Jan 4, 2022)

Everyone one of those presents has everyone's bonuses


----------



## ManMythMachine (Jan 4, 2022)

NKG said:


> Everyone one of those presents has everyone's bonuses.


----------



## LK18 (Jan 5, 2022)

The effort in this video is impressive! Glad they could have some fun during the season.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 13, 2022)

LK18 said:


> The effort in this video is impressive! Glad they could have some fun during the season.


I wish we had this much fun


----------

